# Double door solution?



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm looking at converting our garage to a hot room for a cuvier's dwarf caiman and I'm having a bit of a 'mare figuring out the door set-up. A couple of questions if it's ok:

1) I have a lockable double glazed patio style double door on the outside but am limited to the amount of depth I have available when the caiman's viv and pool are in place so here's the question. Are sliding doors acceptable?

and 

2) Thinking along the lines of the cannibis farm in "Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels" where they had a cage inside the door, would it be acceptable to have a similar set-up made of 1" square mesh? The light switch for the garage would be inside the cage and the gauge of the mesh would be the same as the stuff you can walk on (4mm?).

If sliding doors aren't permitted then I'm screwed.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

ul probably find its down to your local authority, what one may allow another wont, your best getting in touch with them and discussing it with the licensing officer and the inspecting vet


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> ul probably find its down to your local authority, what one may allow another wont, your best getting in touch with them and discussing it with the licensing officer and the inspecting vet


I'd dont have double doors


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

to be honest my la didnt specify it i just did it to cover myself incase they did


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

one solution could be to build a Porch around the original door thus giving you double door.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> to be honest my la didnt specify it i just did it to cover myself incase they did


I'll give the vet a call and ask him what he would expect. The LA staff that I've spoken to so far are clueless.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Your vet will only be guided by the LA, if they don't know then....???
The purpose of the double door system is to allow you to get tinto the room without something being on the other side of the door waiting to get out. Any door which provides a secondary barrier to escape will be ok, at the end of the day if you're a complete moron, you could effectively leave both doors open....the only solution to that would be electronic locking. for what it's worth, I'd say sliding doors would be fine


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you could have two doors, on one slightly wider frame one opening inwards and one opening outwards?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> you could have two doors, on one slightly wider frame one opening inwards and one opening outwards?


That's what I've done myself, made a timber frame with plexi glass screwed to it and a set of padlocks attached.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

i dont have double doors i just have a door with a glass panel leading straight into the room.
regards mark


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> at the end of the day if you're a complete moron, you could effectively leave both doors open....


Frightening thing is that there are probably people out there that would.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*dwa*

i dont have double doors, a dwal or a caiman...

...but liked the perplex glass stuff enclosure mentioned. Most zoos use this as potential entanglement is eliminated. Plus it acts as a water barrier for a splashing and powerfully built caiman. 

Good times :lol2:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

I've just emailed the Portsmouth City Council department shown at the bottom of the application form so, hopefully, it might get to the people who know what they are doing and they will be able to give me a copy of their requirements. Would it be useful to anyone else if I copy and paste it on this thread? Assuming, of course, that they manage to figure out their ass from their elbow.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> I've just emailed the Portsmouth City Council department shown at the bottom of the application form so, hopefully, it might get to the people who know what they are doing and they will be able to give me a copy of their requirements. Would it be useful to anyone else if I copy and paste it on this thread? Assuming, of course, that they manage to figure out their ass from their elbow.


Don't hold your breath........


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't the point of having two sets of doors so that you can walk in and close the first det before opening the second set though? In order to prevent escapes.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> Isn't the point of having two sets of doors so that you can walk in and close the first det before opening the second set though? In order to prevent escapes.


That's my understanding of it but I think it's a desirable feature rather than a requirement. I have kids so will be installing double doors for that very reason. I don't want 5' of angry caiman escaping into the garden when my kids are playing out there.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> That's my understanding of it but I think it's a desirable feature rather than a requirement. I have kids so will be installing double doors for that very reason. I don't want 5' of angry caiman escaping into the garden when my kids are playing out there.


A good way of getting them back into the house... and quickly!


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> A good way of getting them back into the house... and quickly!


lol. Now that's given me an idea for a future wind up for the Mrs :hmm:. We've always got lots of raw meat in the fridge and a bottle of fake blood in the cupboard.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like I found a person at the council who knew what I was on about. Just had this reply:

_"Hi Paul,
Thank you for your enquiry.
Usually when an application is made for a DWA licence, arrangements are
made for our Vet ( ***** *****, ******** Surgery) to visit with an EHO prior to any animal entering the premises. The Vet will then discuss
with you the required housing standards and other issues relating to the
keeping of that animal. He may impose certain conditions and make
recommendations. If any works are required then he will ask the EHO to
re-visit to ensure all conditions are being complied with. PCC will then
issue the licence.
I know this is not really what you were asking, but the granting of the
licence is based on ***** *****'s opinion as our 'expert'
Should you wish to proceed or discuss the matter further please do not
hesitate to contact me."_

Just got to contact the vet now and see if he will give me the details I'm after. I actually feel like I'm making some progress now. If any one else in the Portsmouth City Council area is looking to apply then the department you need to email is Environment and Public Protection. Their addy is on the PCC website : victory:.




stuartdouglas said:


> Don't hold your breath........


Oh ye of little faith:lol2:


----------

